# hr21pro 10% off at solid signal



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Just got an email from Solid Signal take 10% off the hr21pro must use the following link (hope it works) http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=HR21PRO-PROMO enter in promo code PRTENXXTT.


----------

